
Show HN: Learn React and D3 in the browser with runnable code playgrounds - Swizec
https://www.educative.io/collection/5164179136708608/5629499534213120
======
aphextron
Ad please remove

~~~
jnbiche
I'm afraid that's not how Show HN works. Many, if not most, of the projects on
Show HN are commercial projects--commercial projects are just fine. In
addition, _Swizec_ is a long-time, productive HNer and has written a number of
free educational blog posts on d3 and/or React and dataviz.

So even though I'm not particularly interested in the product (looks like a
good class, but I already know React and d3 quite well), I'm upvoting to
counter any of your downvotes.

~~~
acemarke
Yeah. There's a difference between "spam" and "ad/announcement of a product
that's reasonably useful to someone".

------
vixen99
Unable to access

